

What are the best sources for programming problems? - Pbyte


======
read_wharf
Simple exercises? <http://projecteuler.net/> and similar.

In depth learning? Your own pet project.

------
photon_off
Curiosity. Just this minute I started working on a "Scroll Wheel Detector"
javascript because I wondered what % of people use scrollwheels to scroll.

------
tachim
<http://acm.sgu.ru/problemset.php?show_volumes>

------
Dnguyen
<http://www.topcoder.com/>

